# How many people can be one one dvc deed??



## decadude (Dec 12, 2015)

How many people can be one one dvc deed??

I want to buy a 25 points account and have as many people on the deed as possible either that or is it possible to rua/rtu


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2015)

Is this for AP discount purposes, or some other reason?


----------



## decadude (Dec 12, 2015)

would be for mf discount to split the fees whatever they are

and be able to allow family members annual discount on getting gold pass


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 12, 2015)

Putting other people on the deed makes them liable for any and all fees, and also gives them control of the Acct.  I probably would not do that.


----------



## decadude (Dec 12, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Putting other people on the deed makes them liable for any and all fees, and also gives them control of the Acct.  I probably would not do that.



I am ok with it.

Do you know how many people are allowed on a deed?


----------



## Pathways (Dec 12, 2015)

Cheapest purchase will be around 1625 +400 closing. Don't worry about which resort/maint fee. For only 25 points, who cares, you just want the discounts.

They told me only two people on the contract. As other have said, for the annual passes they check DL's for the same address.

I used a PO Box for my small contract, they can't require an address match there! That way two of my adult kids can use.


----------



## decadude (Dec 12, 2015)

*here I am answering my own question*

6 people can be on the same deed


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Dec 12, 2015)

Along the same lines and important to know, ONLY those listed as members on a DVC deed can get DVC Member cards which entitle members to whatever discounts are available at any given time. And in order to get a new card while at WDW, one must show their photo ID.

Associate members may make reservations but are not on the deed, and therefore not eligible for a member card.

As a very longtime DVC member, I must agree with the other posters advising against buying a DVC contract simply to save a little money on an annual pass. Particularly since as said, discounts can and have changed a lot over the years. Please compare the price of your initial buy-in and annual dues against whatever savings might be available for an indeterminate amount of time. Those dues happen every single year for the length of the membership.


----------



## TSPam (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi,
We bought a 25 point contract years ago to get the discounts and to have a couple of days a year on site. Some years we rented the points to others when we didn't need them. This year we added our adult daughters to our contract so that they and their families could get the discounts. 
For the cost of the small contract and the small expense of adding them to the deed (we did it ourselves) we think that it is a good way to get discounts. 
People will tell you all the reasons that it could be a bad idea but with 25 point contracts there is just not that much liability.
I say if you want to do it then go for it.
The difference in the initial buy in and the dues for the different resorts is not that great so I suggest getting whatever becomes available.
If you think that you might want to rent out the points that you buy then some points are worth more so maybe buy into those resorts.

Good luck
Pam


----------



## decadude (Dec 13, 2015)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> We bought a 25 point contract years ago to get the discounts and to have a couple of days a year on site. Some years we rented the points to others when we didn't need them. This year we added our adult daughters to our contract so that they and their families could get the discounts.
> For the cost of the small contract and the small expense of adding them to the deed (we did it ourselves) we think that it is a good way to get discounts.
> People will tell you all the reasons that it could be a bad idea but with 25 point contracts there is just not that much liability.
> ...



Pam you nailed it while I appreciate the others advice I have looked at the cost benefit analysis and this one is pretty much a no brainer.  If the plug gets pulled on the Gold membership according to a Disney Vacation Guide as long as you keep renewing you will be fine oh and hold your membership. On the flip side I don't think the 25 point contracts are difficult to get out of if you decide you don't want it. We are going to do the Disney thing for some years to come I mulled it over and our stay expense plus getting to Disney is almost nothing so with those savings I am ok doing the annual membership and this is absolutely the best way financially to go about it.

Cheers!


----------



## decadude (Dec 13, 2015)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> We bought a 25 point contract years ago to get the discounts and to have a couple of days a year on site. Some years we rented the points to others when we didn't need them. This year we added our adult daughters to our contract so that they and their families could get the discounts.
> For the cost of the small contract and the small expense of adding them to the deed (we did it ourselves) we think that it is a good way to get discounts.
> People will tell you all the reasons that it could be a bad idea but with 25 point contracts there is just not that much liability.
> ...



Oh also just noticed you live in Florida so you get a discount.  I am assuming your kids don't live in Florida.

If they do then you just need to sell me your 25 point membership, lol.

:whoopie:


----------



## bnoble (Dec 13, 2015)

> If the plug gets pulled on the Gold membership according to a Disney Vacation Guide as long as you keep renewing you will be fine


This is almost certainly not true.  If, for some reason, DVC Members are no longer eligible for Gold APs, you won't be able to renew to it and would instead have to move to an alternative AP for which you are eligible (but you will probably get the renewal price on that AP). Remember: you can call a disney phone line with a yes/no question three different times and get three different answers...

You should calculate what your payoff horizon will be. If it is more than about 2-3 years, I personally would pass on this. I expect changes to the admissions pricing model as the large new expansions in AK and DS come on line.

I do see the appeal. Timesharers are fond of finding corner cases for a deal.  But, sometimes we are too clever for our own good.


----------



## decadude (Dec 13, 2015)

bnoble said:


> This is almost certainly not true.  If, for some reason, DVC Members are no longer eligible for Gold APs, you won't be able to renew to it and would instead have to move to an alternative AP for which you are eligible (but you will probably get the renewal price on that AP). Remember: you can call a disney phone line with a yes/no question three different times and get three different answers...
> 
> You should calculate what your payoff horizon will be. If it is more than about 2-3 years, I personally would pass on this. I expect changes to the admissions pricing model as the large new expansions in AK and DS come on line.
> 
> I do see the appeal. Timesharers are fond of finding corner cases for a deal.  But, sometimes we are too clever for our own good.



Thanks for the feedback I already took the dive and scored a 25 point contract the way I see it is if I decide I want out the 25 point contracts seem to be a hot commodity.  I hear you on the being told different things this is typical in the timeshare world through any customer service.

I am indeed happy with my purchase and my brute force research and appreciate everyones feedback


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Dec 13, 2015)

decadude said:


> 6 people can be on the same deed



Hi,  I have been contemplating doing this same thing.  Where did you find the answer to your question?  I would be looking for something for my mother, daughter, granddaughter and myself.  3 different addresses at this time.  Wondering about a work around?


----------



## decadude (Dec 13, 2015)

brownhaired_girl said:


> Hi,  I have been contemplating doing this same thing.  Where did you find the answer to your question?  I would be looking for something for my mother, daughter, granddaughter and myself.  3 different addresses at this time.  Wondering about a work around?



As far as work around this is not any sort of work around.

Like others mentioned in the thread you are not guaranteed benefits in a timeshare, but given that some of the deeds won't expire til 2054 thats potentially a lot of years of changes to DVC benefits.

With that said I took the dive and I think the risk vs reward is there if DVC had no resale value I wouldn't even consider this.

Basically as it is now as long as you are a DVC member and that is an owner with DVC even as low as 25 point ownership you can purchase annual passes at a discounted rate for your household adults have to have matching drivers license.  Only Florida residents and DVC owners can purchase the gold pass.

Try to find a 25 point resale I only found 3 on the resale market I forget where they all were but grabbed the cheapest one out of the three.

From what I read usually the 25 point accounts resale very fast usually same day as posted.  Price range is anywhere from $1500 to $4000 is what I saw/heard on past sells.  I wouldn't personally pay more than $3000 and that would include closing cost.

Best of luck on your endeavors with this I feel like I lucked up finding the right one so fast.  Lucky timing.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 15, 2015)

bnoble said:


> This is almost certainly not true.  If, for some reason, DVC Members are no longer eligible for Gold APs, you won't be able to renew to it and would instead have to move to an alternative AP for which you are eligible (but you will probably get the renewal price on that AP).



I agree with brian.

several years ago, DVC members got free valet parking.  one day that changed - DVC members valet parked at night and got charged in the morning.  perks come and go...it's really not a good idea to buy just for the perks...


----------



## decadude (Dec 15, 2015)

chalee94 said:


> I agree with brian.
> 
> several years ago, DVC members got free valet parking.  one day that changed - DVC members valet parked at night and got charged in the morning.  perks come and go...it's really not a good idea to buy just for the perks...



Really?? even if it is a good deal and DVC very very slowly appreciates in value?

To me yes my main motivation is discounted APs but I will only pay $125 maybe slightly higher in annual maintenance.

It seems to me this is a no brainer if they yank discounted annual APs then so be it maybe from now til 2054 they will eventually add that benefit back.

I only need this to work a couple of times to really see a strong ROI.  Seeing that Florida residents get the discounted passes just for breathing I do feel that it would definitely be a low blow if they removed DVC owners discounts on annual passes.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 15, 2015)

The problem is that a policy change that affects the contract's value as an AP discount tool will devalue the contract.  It has the value it has because there is demand from people who want it for the same reason you do.  That reason leaves, so does the demand.


----------



## decadude (Dec 15, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> The problem is that a policy change that affects the contract's value as an AP discount tool will devalue the contract.  It has the value it has because there is demand from people who want it for the same reason you do.  That reason leaves, so does the demand.



Agreed and realized

I just think if they yank it hell 2054 is a LONNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG time odds are they will allow it a few times from now til then.

ODDS

Decisions are usually playing the odds

I have never bought a lottery ticket or gambled with my own money.  I currently am up on casinos $16.84


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 15, 2015)

We've only purchased APs twice with our DVC discount, but with a family of 5, those two discounts have pretty much covered the upfront costs of the contract.  We've used our points every year (banking and borrowing, and once buying points from a friend).  The contract is worth as much (if not more) than when we bought it.

Definitely no regrets here.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 15, 2015)

According to most of the big DVC seller's I've talked to, the extra perks are very seldom mentioned by resale buyers or sellers. It's all about the Location, Location, Location

But don't forget the dining discounts and free parking. I can stay at Bonnet Creek, drive to the parks, and smile when they ask for my $20! Five days of free parking can pay for the maint fee for the year.

And this year, Disney PhotoPass downloads are included. I've never used it before because I'm too cheap. But my kids were very excited to know the pix downloads are now free as they have spent a lot on them.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 16, 2015)

decadude said:


> Thanks for the feedback I already took the dive and scored a 25 point contract the way I see it is if I decide I want out the 25 point contracts seem to be a hot commodity.  I hear you on the being told different things this is typical in the timeshare world through any customer service.
> 
> I am indeed happy with my purchase and my brute force research and appreciate everyones feedback


Glad you came here and took the time and got educated.  At least now you know the facts and made a decision that you are happy with.  Have many happy years using the discount!
Now if you want to maximize usage of the points, that is another adventure.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 17, 2015)

> Really?? even if it is a good deal and DVC very very slowly appreciates in value?



if it's a good deal, give it a shot.

DVC has appreciated historically - but there is always a risk that declines in value can happen.  (and naturally, the value of the contracts is headed to zero at some point upon expiration...)



Pathways said:


> But don't forget the dining discounts and free parking. I can stay at Bonnet Creek, drive to the parks, and smile when they ask for my $20! Five days of free parking can pay for the maint fee for the year.



I think you understand, but just to clarify for anyone who might get confused:

DVC ownership does not convey free parking.

if you buy an annual pass (currently discounted for DVC owners), then you get free parking.


----------



## brownhaired_girl (Dec 17, 2015)

decadude said:


> 6 people can be on the same deed



Where did you find the information regarding how many names you can put on a deed?   I'm still considering doing this.


----------



## decadude (Dec 17, 2015)

brownhaired_girl said:


> Where did you find the information regarding how many names you can put on a deed?   I'm still considering doing this.


DVc vacation guide plus validated with the resale company I am going through that specializes in DVc resales


----------



## Chicagoshannon (Dec 23, 2015)

We bought a 25 point contract back in March.  We added my parents, so 4 people total, two different addresses.

We just paid our annual dues and they are $154 and change.

We just took a trip to Disneyland and they give DVC members 10% off at most merchandise and eating establishments.


----------

